# Bloke with a TT



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just wondering today, and thinking back to Jan 4th in a Oxford Hotel ( four spires) celebrating with some girlfriends.
I was chatting to a guy in the bar until about 5.30am ( yes in the morning!) and the subject of cars came up and he said he drove a TT.
My fav car ( I didn't know at the time I would buy one myself!)
I can't remember his name, works in pharmacueticals and lives in Sutton Coldfield I think.
Was it you?

You will remember me as the one with the nice cheek bones! ( Well thats what I think you said).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

That would have been me!!!!

Im still not sure how we ended the night?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Ignore him... he's just hopeing.

It was me... and you do have lovely cheek bones.

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I feel so much better now!!!!

I though barely legal was a a male...and kmpowell was gay!!!!

Anyway....are you sure he meant the cheek bones and not the other cheeks?? )


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Big Vek Powell will come over and scratch yer eyes out Vlastan ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Barely Legal, you do realise what you've started. This could end up as the longest running thread ever ;D, The hotel bar we went to must have been mega full that night, with all these other TT owners cueing for your attention. The trouble is we didn't see them did we, 'cause we only had eyes for each other that night ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey NuTTs are you NUTS?

Kmpowell answered this thread the first so barely legal belongs to him now! I mean she may be only 16 years old to be barely legal...you wouldn't like this type of trouble, would you?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I thought "barely legal" referred to the driving age, not um,um......think I'll stop now.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My girlfriends and I had been drinking since about 7.30pm the previous evening. And the rest of the party retired to bed leaving us girls with another bottle of red wine, when a group of 4 or 5 guys on a similar night out came in ( at about 3.00am I think.)

I admit I was a little tipsy, but I don't recognise any of the names here.

Barely legal doesn't refer to my age, by the way.

Kmpowell I nearly bumped into you last week, missed you by 24hrs!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

You don't think I use my real name here do you ???  ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I must confess I thought the same as Vlastan. We need a clearer way of identifying the male & female species' 

Just adding my bit, to keep the thread-building going...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You've got a blue arrow on the left and mines a little pink circle.

simple!


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Ah, that night, and my _pharmacy story_.... It's still a complete mystery to me ??? 
Anyway this week I'm a Russian Naval Officer 8) This usually works, 
unless they know any Russian....... and then it all goes pear-shaped :-[

Andy


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The job didn't make any difference, it was the car I liked!

I remember how the night ended very clearly.

Want to know more?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

must resist..... must.... resist....


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

???

So come on barely legal... is it the amount of tread on your tyres? ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Right then, I want loads more replies to this thread before I answer any questions.
When it reaches say..........50 I will answer your questions. 49 and i say nothing! :-X


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

ooo, attitude!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

with this attitude she MUST be around 16 years old!!! All this hormones drive their minds wild and they don't know what they want...It is mad to be a woman!!!

)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Any prizes for guessing how far over the bar you are?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm - does the story have any association to the bunny icon you are using ??? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Must be keeping us all interested, cos I've never seen so many users logged on at this time. 8)

Come on guys, only another 29 to go! ;D ;D


----------



## stewart (May 6, 2002)

I reckon *barely_legal* is the new name for ....

Lisa-Marie !

Come on L-M, don't be shy


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Maybe vlastan got it right, all the way back at thread 3......it is easy enough to change the sex in your profile :-[
......may be you are all being pillow-munched ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

"Pillow Munched" Ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Nah - back on her first post (you can see all posts by a person through their profile page) Barely_legal refers to "must have been a very good girl". However, with all forums, you never really know who you're talking to!
Maybe it's Kev P ??? ;D


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

What's sad Kev, is that you had to check ;D
Things can't be that desperate are they ?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

errr... ummmmm....... oh, is that the time??? ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

well what do you make of that?
Only 27 replies but 538 viewings!!!
Interested but not that much eh? 

I couldn't decide whether to give you the fantasy reply I know you longed for or the reality. 

Guess you'll never know either now will you! ;D (boring lot)

Keep your eyes on the road and your hands on the wheel. 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Either would do just nicely. Tease us first with the fantasy version then bring us back down to earth with the genuine one.

Must say i'm shocked that the boys on the forum have not risen to the challenge. 50posts for a juicy story seems like a bargain to me.

Go on Barely, tell us more!!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

30 down 20 to go


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

19............


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

18 :


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

I have a suspision that barely legal is my daughter using my PC...


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

introduce us all then


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

OK, I'm convinced this is a wind-up, and it's amusing how many people 'bite' (or maybe I'm just jealous because I seem to be the only male TT owner who wasn't in that Oxford hotel in January!), but I'm curious to see what, if anything, happens when we hit 50 replies, so here's mine to move things one step closer...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Strange thing is, I live in Sutton Coldfield when I am around.....pharma.....nah.........hang on, was his name Paul? That's my brother, and he tends to "invent" things when he has had a few, lives in Sutton, and likes my TT....and he is married 

Surely not!!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Well he said he was in pharmaceuticals, but if you stayed up until that time in the morning, then I think we can guess which sort of pharmaceuticals.

So he's a drug dealer, which fits with TTs as we know from all the soap operas that all baddies drive TTs.

He is such a piece of work, that after bambozzling your drug-addled brain with compliments about your cheekbones, and boasts about his car, you fell madly in love with him. So much so that you didn't mind when he forced you to give up law school and pushed you into a life of lap-dancing (hence "barely-legal")

Do I win Â£10 or should I get clokey's coat?

Steve :-*

PS 13 replies to go!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Steve, whatever you do don't get clokeys coat, I shall have to get him another ! Not doing that in the same month as two new tyres and a service ... he'll get cold.

Personally I am hideously disappointed with the men (hardly able to call themselves that now) on the forum, in the old days 50 would have been hit in 10 minutes ! I don't know ... all the abuse L-M got and you can't post when it is offered on a plate.

barely_legal ..... hope you find the genuine one, cos all this lot are SOOOOO fake !


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A challenge!

39.........


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A challenge!

40.........


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

A challenge!

41.........


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Into the breach we go................42


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Come on men,over the top and don't stop till you see the whites of their eyes.............43


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Close the hatch, 44..................


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Pre ignition check.......45


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ignition............46


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

NuTTs, I admire your perseverance!


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

I think "barely_legal" refers to the number of points on this person's licence? Do I win ten pounds?


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

Or maybe she's 69 (her age, her age - what are you lot thinking of!) and her licence is about to expire...


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

So unless someone sneaks in, this should be 50.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The final push.....48


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

Here we go 2 to go......... then she may bare all those secrets..........


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

What happens now? I was expecting fireworks at least...


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

NuTTs, Mungo: sorry chaps, beat you to it!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I did ask her nicely the following morning if she would tell you guys just how good the previous 12 hours had been, but she couldn't speak. The doctors have only just cured her ;D


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

may as well as a note.....

still uping my post count !!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ScoTT, after all the hard work I put in, all I get are sloppy seconds.  :-[ :-/ :'(  ;D


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Let me see...

Barely legal meaning:

1. your grip on sanity
2. the alcohol in your blood at the time you registered
3. the way you drive
4. your tax affairs
5. your profession
6. you're a recently qualified lawyer
7. your eyesight
8. your lifestyle
9. the width of your arse
10. your LHD TT

Cor... I dunno..

Fancy a shag?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ruffles, I would have thought that sexual suggestions towards ScoTTy should be done through an IM rather than through a forum such as this. Common courtesy I would think. On the other hand, ScoTTy may still be feeling a bit delicate, after his RING adventure, so may be you'll get lucky.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

NuTTS

Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ah I see now, "Ruffles a few feathers". Your just a flirt, so none of us has anything to worry about, then. Out of interest, though was that your pink 180 TTR I saw the other day?   ;D


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Actually... it belongs to my "partner"


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

so when is the unveiling???


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Barely_legal... well ? ? ? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Typical! We were stuck around the 30's for while and now we are mid 60's. Getting impatient, when do we get the jooooooocy bits ??? ??? ??? ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

I think she's gone shy on us :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I didn't have the lass down as shy, I thought "Barely Legal" was mis-adventure.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Although I am obviously a bit of a tease I am Â a very good girl.
I'm not 69, nor am I a legal eagle. :-/
I'm 29, petite, dark hair, olive skin and have a wicked sense of humour. ;D
If you have read my other threads you will see that I have children, two little boys, so obviously have a husband too ( Â obviously?) 
The name "barely legal" is a track from "The Strokes" Â CD. 8)
I run my own company with the initals TT ( purely a coincidence), if you have children under 5 you may have heard of it. 

That night, well it ended in me getting quite tipsy Â and decided that I must bid my farewell to my adoring admirers and retire to my bed. Alone.

BL

Â


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Boy, do I feel deflated. Let down. Abused. Used as a pure plaything for the amusement of wicked. Loved it 8) ;D  and if I wasn't an old fart, IK'd say "again, again". ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It clearly takes not a lot to keep me happy ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Have you seen how many views this thread has had ? 

Anyway - thank's for the censored version !!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

So Kev, your detective work didn't pick up on all that ???
Keeps the electrons busy on Jae's disk platter

However, we do seem to have a distinct lack of female subscribers in here. Jae - what the proportions of male to female ?


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Actually... we should ban them altogether. Maybe Jae can put a stop to any more female registrations and we can turn all present female members into honourary males.

Not referring of course to the cross dressers...


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Seems fine - dishonourable male might be more fun though.

And what's an angry dresser? A frustrated nudist?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2002)

Well done 'barely legal' ;D ...certainly generated some sexual tension out there.

For those boyz let down by the censored version...I thought I'd share my vision with you...










Bet she'd look goo in a TT...hood down even !!!!

;D ;D ;D


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

>> never underestimate your power over the opposite sex

Sigh, sorry to deflate your ego, but I think you're mistaken. Your post was obviously a wind-up, and I'm pretty sure most of the replies (mine definitely) were just carrying on your joke. Very good joke, yes, but demonstrating power over males? Sorry, no.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

What a read! Good Grief! ;D

Scott, she ate you up and spat you out! You was barely_legals puppy dorrgggg!!! :-*


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

>> she ate you up and spat you out

Did she? I must have missed that bit. I'm sure I would have remembered (and enjoyed it ;D)

I did observe in my first post that this was a wind-up, but that it was a good joke I was happy to play along with. I just didn't like the way she turned it around to try and ridicule some of the fine people on this forum.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Woof!

ROFLMAO! ;D


----------



## JAC (May 7, 2002)

IMO Ms BL was probably joking all the way through the thread - no harm no fowl!

Now Junior on the other hand has some serious questions to answer! 

Like: Who is she, where does she live and can I have her number?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D

I like this thread!! On re-reading it it's even better!!

Scott gets sucked into it - then attempts to deny being sucked in - then actually gets angry and starts getting stroppy about the whole thing!!!
LOL

Well done barely!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah come on Scott. Get a grip on yourself! :-*

Friends??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ScoTTs played this cool all along. I think he has "Barely Legal" right where he wants her............holding his lead.  ;D  ;D

About 2500+ views and 80+ posts. People, people, people. I'm surprised the whole country hasn't ground to a halt.


----------



## scottm (May 7, 2002)

>> scott gets sucked into it

Ummm, no. My first post on this thread was: "this is a wind up."

>> gets angry and starts getting stroppy

No, I'm not in the slightest bit angry or stroppy about anything. In my post above I said this thread is "a good joke I was happy to play along with." I did have one concern which I think I expressed politely, and certainly with no malice intended.

Maybe Mr J-S feels the need to lambast me from behind his anonymous pseudonym because he perhaps was gullible enough not to realise this whole thread is a joke?

>> Friends??

Of course, why shouldn't we be?

>> holding his lead

Ms B-L can hold my "lead" anytime ;-)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

??? oh dear ???
I hope you're not on your own tonight, sounds like you need to talk.


----------



## S-Line (May 6, 2002)

Girl Power???? - being sick in the toilet of some hotel for the rest of the night??? - I think not!

Who are you, some kind of spice girl fan !!!.

Clair.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Before I went to my business trip to Munich I read all Barely Legal's mails. In her very first post she was saying that she was parking her TT at the school and all the other dads were very jealous in their conventional Vectras, Mondeos, etc. So it was apparent that she was a young mother!

On another note...has anyone of you has been to the English Garden in Munich? It is a notorious place for nudists and it is only 2 kms away from the town centre. Yesterday it was around 28 C and all the people went to this nice park. Although I didn't see any completely nude people, I saw a lot of attractive young girls in their knickers and bras!! I mean they were coming dressed and they would just take off their clothes and stay with their underwear lying on the grass!!

I have to admit I didn't miss Barely Legal's revelations and I found the English Garden a great treat to my eyes!!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Taken my 10 mins to read the whole thread - was hoping to add to the count, but obviously was beaten to it, so wanted to add the the post, not read value, so all I have to say is:
Junior - TT must stand for Top Totty! (Tourist Trophy is a motorbike race after all!)
cheers;
K


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

???
Having discovered this site just a few weeks ago I have been reading through some of the threads and this one took me quite a while.
These are my personal thought on the site and this thread.
The forum on a whole is mainly read and contributed to by men. As I can gather, in this particular thread a fairly new female member has asked what appears to be geniune question. The replies she then receives are are mainy of sexual innuendo. I have a problem with the fact that I have read so many threads on this site where women are being put down or ridiculed.

How uninteresting is it going to be if we become a male only forum as suggested earlier in this thread?. 
And the only girls on here become "ladettes".

Come on lads, you built this thread into what it became not BL. Then you slate her for winding you up!

It'll be a pity if that's another female member off the members list because of the very obvious sexist attitude that is shown towards them on here.

And I notice theres another new one today! :-/

Mart


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've not actually read any of this thread but I thought I'd post to it anyway as I'm a bloke.


----------



## andygo (May 8, 2002)

Mike, I notice from your profile that you list 'Wife'.

I've had my TT flat out, but with the optional wife installed does that mean you have had yours at full chat? If so, does it go through the stereo? Pity if it does. HE HE.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Seems a shame to lose an old favourite. Come on lets make it a round 100 and make this thread go down in history. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

JAC... ;D ;D her name is Dayleen  and she is from Lisburn. sorry no more information other than she appears on channel 4's site under Model Behaviour (worth a look when you have a spare minute or two)

K....   TT without a doubt TOP TOTTY..

For the females..and to ensure you don't feel left out, they also have a 'male' league to swoon over (can't comment on quality as I've never looked at that one)
BL maybe you can spot the real guy you were talking to.. a question ??? do women suffer from beer goggles aswell....

JNR


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Do women suffer from beer goggles ? Yes most definately and unfortunately in my case all the bl**dy time !!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Sarah.. :'( don't worry you can always use an old male excuse (she has a lovely personality)...or an old females excuse....money. The number of ugly rich guy's who have very attractive ladies on tow..disgraceful (unlike the Murphy's I am bitter)

Couldn't bring myself to post a guy for you so this is the next best thing...enjoy the view!
http://www.channel4.com/apps/model/image.jsp?display=120467

JNR
8)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Junior

Well what can I say - I will try the excuses out anyway (I am sure they will make me feel better anyway) and as for the bloke - very nice, very nice indeed, it's not a picture of you is it !!! (Ha-ha).


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Sarah,

I might aswell continue the truth mode as I missed the opportunity to pass off Dayleen as the missus... 

Although he does share a very similar physic to myself :...two arms... two legs, modesty stops me from comparing my two cans of Stella to his 6 pack..anyway he proabably drives a dodgy Nova with all the trimings..and not a Denim Blue like you & I

JNR


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This is truning into a private chat room!!  Why don't you just swap number and be done with it : ;D ;D

Sarah,

If you get bored with Junior, I've enclosed my pic if you want to get in touch.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/phwoar.jpg

PS I don't have that much contact with girls, I don't really undersrtand why.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

You looker you..  post 99........who's going to break the ton


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

me me me


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Nutts
Well what can I say - beer goggles comes into mind !!! (Ha-ha), I am telling you if I woke up next to that I would never ever drink beer again !!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm not sure whether to laugh or cry.......to be a miracle cure for beer/hangovers or ..........to be rejected again....................................... :-[ :-[

I wonder though, if I had a "for real" six pack and had a decent hair style..... Maybe, just maybe, it might tip the balance in my favour..................Vidal, Vidal where are you?

;D


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Nutts
I would definately say a miracle cure for alcoholics - quick phone the AA and sell them your picture for loads of money and get rich quick - see behind every rich man there is always a clever-thinking women !!!!!
LOL


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

I don't think you'll get the interest. Most paople were more interested in your name than your story I think!!! Mainly Scottm I might add!


----------

